# South Pacific chartering



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

We are considering a 7-10 charter next year. Some will be coming from the US, others from Korea. Experienced sailors. Thailand and Tonga have been suggested. One crew member is asking about the Phillipines. We would appreciate any and all thoughts and suggestions. Thanks


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I can only comment on Thailand. Spent a lot of time there yet did only one short charter. It's hard to beat the cost, culture, beauty, infrastructure, entertainment, and diversity of friendly people.

The weather can be nice and as well, or it could rain every day, depending on the season, but you probably knew that already.

The downside is the you might not find the selection of boats found in more popular charter destinations.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Check out Tahiti....I chartered there a few years back with Moorings. I think other companies are there now. 

Dave


----------

